# Lithium Made IBS Go Away



## RedRocket (Oct 25, 2004)

In April I was diagnosed bipolar and lithium was prescribed. Within days ALL of my IBS symptoms disappeared. I thought nothing of it, that it was a coincidence etc. For various reasons, I stopped taking Lithium a month ago and my IBS is back with a VENGEANCE. I swear, it was like two days after my last dose and I wasn't even making the connection until my symptoms started again. Weird. Just wondering if anyone else out there noticed a link.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Can i just ask; what is Lithium?


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Lithium is a natural salt(you can find it on the periodic table) that is used as a mood stabilizer to treat bipolar disorder (manic depression)and more recently some forms of treatment reisistant depression. It is a prescription medication and must be prescribed by a doctor. It is currently used for psychiatric purposes only. Red rocket i took Lithium many years ago but stopped using it becasue it wasn't working. What an intersting thing that it did for you. Perhaps a new medication for IBS on the horizon? I hope you are well. Take good care.Squeaker


----------



## RedRocket (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Squeaker,Are you currently on any meds for bipolar? I'm assuming that is why you were on it many years ago? I discontinued because I hate the feeling of being medicated.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Litium has been around for a long time.I was prescribed lithium in the late 70's when diagnosed with an inflamed duodenum.While it helped control my D, it made me sleepy all the time. I was a student at the time, and could not stay awake in class.That's all I remember unfortunately. But, in answer to your question about lithium......It CAN be prescribed for IBS symptoms.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Librax often prescribed for IBS has lithium.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um, not quite


> quote:Librax combines in a single capsule formulation the antianxiety action of Librium (chlordiazepoxide hydrochloride) and the anticholinergic/spasmolytic effects of Quarzan (clidinium bromide), both exclusive developments of Roche research.


Lithium is a mood stabalizer used mostly for bipolar disorder.Librium is a mild anti-anxiety tranquilizer type of drug.Close, but not the same thing







http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/librax.htm K.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks K, I guess I made a boo boo


----------

